

Brainstem: converting ActiveRecord objects into a great JSON API - vinnyglennon
https://github.com/mavenlink/brainstem

======
chrislaco
If you just need something to deal with converting urls to scopes that's
somewhat more configurable and not AR specific:
[https://github.com/claco/muster](https://github.com/claco/muster)

